# Coconut oil instead of butter



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

When making most cookies and bars type desserts try substituting coconut oil instead of the butter or vegetable oil. Oatmeal type cookies are killer this way and you only got the sugar guilt..


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks Ironbuilt. I've cooked just about everything with it but never baked with it


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------



## striffe (Dec 10, 2017)

Coconut oil is great to cook with and I use it a lot. For cookies you can use coconut flour as well.


----------



## muj (Mar 17, 2018)

Interesting idea, though I think grass fed butter is a great fat source as well


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Some times using coconut oil makes me shit a lot more often


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 7, 2018)

That's funny! I have a coconut story for ya. I was doing my keto diet and added the oil to some chicken I was cooking. Dude, it went through me like fucking motor oil and YES it was a bad moment standing at a urinal in Walmart as this unfolded. YIKES!!!!!!!!


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

I use coconut oil in most baking recipies


----------



## Victory (Jun 24, 2018)

I try to use a mix of good fats in the day and coconut is the main saturated fat a part from whole eggs. I don't have much but think it's good to have some. It's also great for cooking due to the higher melting point.


----------

